# [gelöst] Traffic-Logger

## doedel

Kennt jemand von euch einen Traffic logger mit einer einfachen log-file?

ich arbeite z.Z. mit netstat, aber irgendwie finde ich mich da nicht zurecht. Ich möchte hier am PC einfach einen traffic-logger laufen lassen, mit php auslesen und dann egal von wo abrufen können.

Nur das problem ist, ich finde keine passenden traffic logger.

THX im vorraus!

----------

## tuxian

Willst du einfach den Traffic zählen?

Dann empfehle ich dir den Network Traffic Analyzer: http://www.kyberdigi.cz/projects/nta/

----------

## doedel

danke!

ich habe es heruntergeladen, die config datei bearbeitet und dann kam folgende ausgabe:

 *Quote:*   

> Can't locate GD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at NTAGraph.pm line 10.
> 
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at NTAGraph.pm line 10.
> 
> Compilation failed in require at ./nta.pl line 35.
> ...

 

ich habe nachgesehen ob dieses erfüllt ist:

 *Quote:*   

>     *  Perl >= 5.6.0, older versions can work too, I think
> 
>       (http://www.perl.org/)
> 
>     * GD >= 1.8 with PNG support
> ...

 

ich habe perl 5.8.7-r3 und gd 2.0.33 drauf.

bei dem gd.pm bin ich mir nicht sicher ob, das das richtige ist:

 *Quote:*   

> Standard GNU database libraries included for compatibility with Perl

 

das wäre die version 1.8.3-r2

mein kernel ---> signatur (athlon xp)

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Kennt jemand von euch einen Traffic logger mit einer einfachen log-file?

 

Ich benutze "net-analyzer/vnstat".

Kannst du dir ja auch einmal anschauen.

MfG

----------

## doedel

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Kennt jemand von euch einen Traffic logger mit einer einfachen log-file?
> 
> ich arbeite z.Z. mit netstat, aber irgendwie finde ich mich da nicht zurecht. Ich möchte hier am PC einfach einen traffic-logger laufen lassen, mit php auslesen und dann egal von wo abrufen können.
> 
> Nur das problem ist, ich finde keine passenden traffic logger.
> ...

 

ohhh leute was hab ich für einen mist geschrieben, natürlich nicht netstat! sondern auch vnstat!

gibt es dazu eine log datei? ich habe bisher nichts gefunden.....

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *doedel wrote:*   

> gibt es dazu eine log datei? ich habe bisher nichts gefunden.....

 

vnstat benutzt eine cronjob um seine Database upzudaten. Es müsste doch möglich

sein den cronjob so abzuändern das er auch ein logfile schreibt.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Schau dir mal die manpage von vnstat an.

Die option --dumpdb solte das sein was du suchst.

MfG

----------

## l3u

Ich hav vor längerer Zeit mal ein kleines Programm geschrieben, was DSL-Traffic loggt (da hatte ich noch nen Volumenvertrag). Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen? http://www.nasauber.de/downloads/?programm=trafficlogger

----------

## tuxian

 *doedel wrote:*   

> danke!
> 
> ich habe es heruntergeladen, die config datei bearbeitet und dann kam folgende ausgabe:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Can't locate GD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at NTAGraph.pm line 10.
> ...

 

DU brauchst nur noch:

GD.pm, Perl interface to GD Graphics Library

http://stein.cshl.org/WWW/software/GD/

Einfach die Datei laden von obiger HP (Download): http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/L/LD/LDS/GD-2.32.tar.gz

und dann:

tar xvfz GD-2.32.tar

cd GD-2.232

perl Makefile.PL

make

make install

ebuild gibts dafür AFAIK keines.

Hab dieses Prozedere gerade auf meinem Test-Gentoo probiert und es hat funktioniert da es auf meinem Server ja schon lange funktioniert und ich da nix probieren will.

Die Ausgabe schaut dann so aus:

http://layr.dyndns.org/nta/

Die Daten von "ppp0" stimmen mit denen vom ISP vorgar ziemlich überein!

----------

## think4urs11

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> DU brauchst nur noch:
> 
> GD.pm, Perl interface to GD Graphics Library
> ...

 

Doch ... dev-perl/GD

----------

## tuxian

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*   ...
> 
> DU brauchst nur noch:
> 
> GD.pm, Perl interface to GD Graphics Library
> ...

 

Was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen

* GD >= 1.8 with PNG support

(http://www.boutell.com/gd/)

und:

* GD.pm, Perl interface to GD Graphics Library

(http://stein.cshl.org/WWW/software/GD/) ?

Das ebuild ist AFAIK nur für ersteres, denn der Fehler

```

Can't locate GD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at NTAGraph.pm line 10.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at NTAGraph.pm line 10.

Compilation failed in require at ./nta.pl line 35.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./nta.pl line 35. 
```

kommt auch nachdem dev-perl/GD installiert ist!

Installiert man dann den tarball funktioniert nta!

----------

## think4urs11

hmm, ich hab nta nie ausprobiert.

Für meine Zwecke ist Cacti geeigneter.

----------

## doedel

wow, das nta ist genau das was ich suchte.

VIELEN DANK!

----------

## doedel

sooo jetzt will ich nochmal unhöflich sein und euch um hilfe bitten.....

ich bin gerade am verzweifeln, ich bekomms mit dem cronjob nicht auf die reihe. 

Wie mach ich das, dass alle 2 minuten /home/doedel/nta-1.0/nta.pl ausgeführt wird? ich hab zwar auch schon bei wikipedia geguckt, und die links dort unten durchgelesen, aber irgendwie klappts nicht so ganz.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> # minute (0-59), 
> 
> # |     hour (0-23), 
> 
> # |     |       day of the month (1-31), 
> ...

 

So, dementsprechend:

*/2 * * * * dein befehl

*/2 bedeutet, dass der Befehl alle 2 Minuten ausgeführt wird.

2 * * * * würde bedeuten, dass er immer um 2 nach "Voll" ausgeführt wird.

Tobi

----------

## doedel

aah jetzt klappts... weiss auch nicht wie ich das gemacht hab   :Embarassed:   aber es geht  :Smile: 

nochmals vielen dank!

----------

## tuxian

Bitte, dann mach bitte noch ein [solved] aus dem Titel!

Was mich nur ein bißchen stört ist dass der Traffic nur in Bytes und nicht in KB/MB/GB angezeigt wird.

Aber das könnte man sicher leicht ändern!

----------

## Carlo

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Einfach die Datei laden von obiger HP (Download): http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/L/LD/LDS/GD-2.32.tar.gz
> 
> und dann:
> 
> tar xvfz GD-2.32.tar
> ...

 

Erstens gibt's in dem Fall das Paket und zweitens ist deine Vorgehensweise nicht nur ziemlich umständlich, sondern Portage hat dann auch keine Ahnung von dem installierten Perl Modul.  :Arrow:  emerge g-cpan

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen
> 
> * GD >= 1.8 with PNG support
> 
> (http://www.boutell.com/gd/)
> ...

 

media-libs/gd und dev-perl/GD

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Das ebuild ist AFAIK nur für ersteres, denn der Fehler
> 
> ```
> 
> Can't locate GD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7/i386-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.7 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at NTAGraph.pm line 10.
> ...

 

Vermutlich war es schon installiert und du hast vergessen das perl-cleaner Skript nach einem Perl Update auszuführen, was du dann unbedingt nachholen solltest.

----------

## doedel

hmmm mich wundert gerade der mächtig hohe traffic!

ich habe porthole mit distcc emerged.

der traffic war in/out jeweils bei ca. 100kb

jetzt sieht es so aus:

in=17,89mb | out=107,54mb

die quellen, die er gezogen hatte betrugen ~7mb

und wieso sind dann fürs emergen nur ~10mb in aber 107 out?

----------

## tuxian

Weiß nicht welcher Traffic bei distcc anfällt aber bei mir stimmen die Werte von nta.

Du kannst ja mal zum Vergleich iptraf parallel laufen lassen zum Vergleichen!

----------

## Headhunter123

Hallo,

ich habe mal vor Jahren einen kleinen Bandbreitenlogger geschrieben, läuft in NCurses.

Screenshot: http://headhunter123.funpic.de/netshot.jpg

Download: http://headhunter123.funpic.de/net.tar.gz

Links ist Downstream, rechts ist was man gerade hochlädt.

Compilen mit "make"

Viele Grüße

----------

## doedel

das programm ist zwar nicht genau, das was ich hier suchte, aber echt praktisch! ich finds geil!

das sollte zum portage dazu.....

----------

## Headhunter123

Danke für dein Feedback  :Smile: 

An die Portagesache habe ich selber noch nicht gedacht, ich compile mir das Ding auf den Linuxkisten die ich vewende immer selber neu.

Mal sehen, wenn ich was Zeit finde mache ich mal ein Ebuild.

----------

## tuxian

Wenn es jemanden interessiert:

Ich habe den Author von nta ein mail geschickt ob man nicht die Daten in MB/GB statt in Bytes anzeigen lassen können.

Er hat mir zurückgeschrieben dass es Version nta-1.1 gibt, bei der kann man in der config.pl angeben wie die Ausgabe erfolgen soll. 

Ich hab jetzt ein update gemacht, den data-Ordner übernommen und keine Daten fehlten, die Anzeige ist nun in MB bzw. in GB!

Die neue Version steht noch nicht auf der HP, kann aber hier heruntergeladen werden: http://kyberdigi.cz/projects/nta/nta-1.1.tar.gz

Wenn man in der config.pl die Zeile mit "output_prefix" von "0" auf "1" ändert dann bekommt man nun die Ausgabe in MB bzw. GB statt in Bytes!

----------

## tuxian

 *doedel wrote:*   

> hmmm mich wundert gerade der mächtig hohe traffic!
> 
> ich habe porthole mit distcc emerged.
> 
> der traffic war in/out jeweils bei ca. 100kb
> ...

 

Du musst das Skript alle 5 Minuten ausführen lassen!

D.h.: 

```
*/5 * * * * (cd /full/path/to/nta-1.0/; ./nta.pl)
```

Das wird der Grund sein wieso nta nicht richtig rechnet!

----------

